# Metal



## rockstar99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Discuss anyform of metal on this thread.
Metal
Metalcore
Death Metal
Black Metal
Thrash Metal
Classic Metal
Heavy Metal
Anything!!
So lets begin...
Anybody here listen to Nuclear Assault!


----------



## Advi (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 28, 2009)

i think you meant


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 28, 2009)

THE METULZ.

my all-time favourite bands:
AMON AMARTH
BLACK SABBATH
BLIND GUARDIAN
CANNIBAL CORPSE
CHILDREN OF BODOM (everything except 'Are You Dead Yet?' i do like Blooddrunk)
DEATH
DETHKLOK
DIO
DISMEMBER
DRAGONFORCE
ENSIFERUM
HEAVEN AND HELL
IMMORTAL
JUDAS PRIEST
KREATOR
LAMB OF GOD
MASTODON
MEGADETH
METALLICA
NEURAXIS
NILE
PANTERA
SADUS
SEPULTURA (80's)
SLAYER
STRAPPING YOUNG LAD
TESTAMENT
TURISAS
WINTERSUN
ZIMMER'S HOLE

just to name a few of my 80+ bands collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







also, DIO GOT DIAGNOSED WITH STOMACH CANCER


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Lamb Of God
Bullet for my valentine
Avenged Sevenfold
Metallica
Five Finger Death Punch
Cephalic Carnage
Benighted 
Burnt by the Sun
Aborted
Pyorrhoea
cephalotripsy 
Spawn of Possession
naildown
Archeon
Arsis
Thine Eyes Bleed
Be'lakor
Pain Confessor
Evemaster 
Vespers Descent
Darkthrone
Immortal
Slayer
Toxic
Panic
Nuclear Assault 

ALL FTW!!


----------



## Domination (Nov 28, 2009)

Meh, I don't really like most Metal except Heavy Metal that much, but a lot of the Hard Rock bands I listen to have Heavy Metal sounds one way or another

My favourite Heavy Metal artists:
Iron Maiden
Bruce Dickinson
Ozzy Osbourne
Black Sababth
Black Label Society
Judas Priest
Diamond Head
Tygers of Pang Tang

Mostly NWOBHM bands, but one thing about Black Sabbath and Maiden is, I only like them with specific vocalists. Sababth only with Ozzy and Maiden only with Bruce or Paul Di'Anno.

Glam Metal:
Van Halen
Mötley Crüe
Quiet Riot
Poison
KISS
Def Leppard

Mostly more Hard Rock oriented bands, since I love Hard Rock the most.

Anyways, METAL!!!! \m/


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 28, 2009)

i have a metal case on my ipod


----------



## Paulieo (Nov 28, 2009)

Demon Hunter
All That Remains
Becoming The Archetype
Arch Enemy
The Showdown
Killswitch Engage
Destroy The Runner
Mortal Treason
As I Lay Dying
Haste The Day
Shadows Fall
Norma Jean


----------



## Domination (Nov 28, 2009)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> also, DIO GOT DIAGNOSED WITH STOMACH CANCER


Even though I don't really like him in Sababth and even his solo, I think he did great stuff in Heaven and Hell and is overall a big contributor to the Metal scene, so hope he gets well.

Sad thing is,

OZZY IS GONNA FIRE ZAKK WYLDE! Fuck Ozzy. Even though I like him. But Zakk is more awesome.

Well, at least I can get more BLS stuff after Ozzy does that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I loved the No More Tears album and Black Rain, I'll miss the Zakk + Ozzy team.


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Nov 28, 2009)

wait... "classic metal?" ... sounds sexy!


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 28, 2009)

Opeth
Keep Of Kalessin
Death
Burzum
Mayhem
Children Of Bodom
Dark Throne
Diabolical Masquerade
Cormorant
Wintersun
Alcest
OLD In Flames
Cobalt
Crytopsy
Ulver
Mutiilation
Jeff Hughell
Brain Drill

more too come


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 28, 2009)

Jeff Hughell + Brain Drill = awesome.


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 29, 2009)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> Jeff Hughell + Brain Drill = awesome.



Darm straight.


----------



## Nasedase (Nov 29, 2009)

Fuck all haters of Nu Metal! 
Except limp bizkit. They are pretty bad. 
But stuff like Deftones and early Korn are amazing. 

Anyone else listen to As Blood Runs Black in here?


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 29, 2009)

Nasedase said:
			
		

> Fuck all haters of Nu Metal!
> Except limp bizkit. They are pretty bad.
> But stuff like Deftones and early Korn are amazing.
> 
> Anyone else listen to As Blood Runs Black in here?



Ehhh, Nu Metal is pretty awful.

Old Slipknot is excellent and same thing with Old Korn and Old Deftones, however Nu Metal has run its course and the majority of people don't like it anymore. The new thing is Deathcore and Metalcore which is just as awful.


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 29, 2009)

I can't stand most nu metal, deathcore, or metalcore.

The only -core bands I like are grindcore (though grind can't be categorized with deathcore and metalcore), the faceless, job for a cowboy, lamb of god, and here comes the kraken.


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah same here. The Faceless I don't even really consider Deathcore they are more Technical Death Metal than anything. Job for a Cowboy, We Butter The Bread With Butter, and WhiteChapel are the only ones I will listen to.


----------



## Domination (Nov 30, 2009)

Nasedase said:
			
		

> Except limp bizkit. They are pretty bad.





Oh, Zakk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I can stand Hardcore Punk, cos I don't just listen to Metal. In fact I don't listen to the whole sub-genre that much. I listen to Rock more. But I love classic Heavy Metal.


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 30, 2009)

metal is too big to be called a 'sub-genre', imo


----------



## Domination (Nov 30, 2009)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> metal is too big to be called a 'sub-genre', imo



Metal comes from Rock. The earliest Heavy Metal like Black Saabbath etc got their sound doing Hard Rock.

Edit: Actually, I think I should rephrase it a little. Not really a "sub-genre" of rock, more like another catogery, like a department.


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 30, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> silent sniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually, i believe metal came from blues more than rock. Before black sabbath defined their doom metal sound, they were a blues-jazz group by the name of Polka Tulk. The heaviness was brought it when one night Geezer Butler was doing an occult ritual (he did it regularly for fun, so Iommi says), and that same night he said he saw Satan in his room, he told Ozzy about it, Ozzy wrote the lyrics to the title track 'Black Sabbath', Iommi found a way to get crushing distortion on the geetar, and voila: metal was born.

but yes, other early metal bands - led zeppelin, blue cheer, judas priest, etc had a lot of rock influence.

but even so, metal is a fucking huuuuuge (not necassarily in popularity, but in the amount of bands out there), id still consider metal its own fully fleshed genre.


nerddom ftw.


edit: oo i just saw your edit, yeah, thats a plausible idea.


----------



## Domination (Nov 30, 2009)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> Geezer Butler was doing an occult ritual (he did it regularly for fun, so Iommi says), and that same night he said he saw Satan in his room



Ah I always wondered why Heavy Metal was full of Occult references, so we have to thank Geezer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I would say Metal could be considered a genre, butI still think its more like a category of rock. Black Sabbath may have been sad to _invent_ rock but I do remember hearing bands before them having sonds close to metal. Like the Beatles' Helter Skelter or The Kinks' You Really Got Me.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Nov 30, 2009)

MeloDeath, best metal genre ever.


----------



## pika9323 (Nov 30, 2009)

Metalcore rulez.

I like:
Ashes to Ember
Caliban
Callejon
Heaen Shall Burn
Narziss
Welcome Karen
and more


----------



## Fat D (Nov 30, 2009)

Symphonic Metal, Epic Metal, Neo-Classical Metal, Gothic Metal... Basically everything that combines Power Metal with orchestra and choir, although basic power metal is often enough. As for specific bands,
Rhapsody of Fire
Luca Turilli
Epica
Blind Guardian
Demons and Wizards
Aina
van Canto (a capella metal FTW)
all sometimes sprinkled with a little After Forever, Dream Evil or Nightwish.
The obligatory sample: Resign to Surrender from Epica's new album Design your Universe:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbnFWV2fKNE


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 30, 2009)

pika9323 said:
			
		

> Metalcore rulez.
> 
> I like:
> Ashes to Ember
> ...


Metalcore is the new nu metal, no one likes it and it will be gone within a few years.


----------



## ninchya (Nov 30, 2009)

Metallica is the one and only Metal Band Rulerz

Metallica VS Slipnot Metallica Pwnz All

MORE IS ALL YOU NEED 
YOU'RE DEDICATED TO HOW IM KILLING YOOOOOOUUUU

Master of Puppets FTW


----------



## Minox (Nov 30, 2009)

Industrial metal is where it's at  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just gotta love bands such as Dope, Powerman 5000 & Pain.


----------



## Hotzdevil (Dec 1, 2009)

I loved Metallica until their bassist Jason Newstead (heh! its been quite a long time since i tried remembering his name shit! Please correct me if I'm wrong bout the name) left and they released St. Anger.. After that all other album releases from them are utter crap impo compared to their earlier albums..


----------



## Ame16787 (Dec 1, 2009)

ninchya said:
			
		

> Metallica is the one and only Metal Band Rulerz
> 
> Metallica VS Slipnot Metallica Pwnz All
> 
> ...



totally agree!!!!!  i get f*****g goosebumps when i listen to them!!!!!! plus they are eternal!!!!!!!


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 1, 2009)

whoops! I thought this was the other thread. 

I retract my statement.


----------



## Domination (Dec 1, 2009)

I kinda like Metallica too... But not that much.

Love Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden and Judas Priest to death though. And also like most of the NWOBHM bands, especially Diamond Head.

Anybody here actually appreciate some of the NWOBHM bands? Though most of them aren't really famous nowadays except for Iron Maiden and a few others.



Favorite Diamond Head song. And yes, I know 'tallica popularized it, but I still enjoy this version more.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 1, 2009)

Does anybody like Nuclear Assault or Slayer?


----------



## Wabsta (Dec 1, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Does anybody like Nuclear Assault or Slayer?


Yea slayer is awesome.
I must, however, admit that I only know them from Guitar Hero


----------



## Ame16787 (Dec 1, 2009)

This is one of  my favourite songs!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Dec 1, 2009)

I love it


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 2, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> pika9323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, actually, it seems like everybody likes metalcore... i dont hate the bands you posted, but those douchebag emo generic fuckers like A7X, BMTH, can fucking DIE as far as im concerned.


also, Canadian technical death metal ftw


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 2, 2009)

Between the Buried and Me is my favorite band hands down. The Great Misdirect pails in the light of Colors, but its still 9 out of 10 stars.


----------



## SickPuppy (Dec 2, 2009)

Some of my collection

Metallica
Megadeth
Slayer
Testament
Anthrax
Flotsam and Jetsam
Celtic Frost
Suicidal Tendencies
S.O.D.
Hatrix
Slipknot
System of a Down


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 2, 2009)

Ame16787 said:
			
		

> This is one of  my favourite songs!!!!!!!
> Man, I haven't heard that song in ages! What a great song!
> 
> 
> ...


I could never get into them for some reason, I have tried and tried to listen to them and I just can't like them for some reason. I don't know why :\ , They are definitely crazy good musicians though.


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 3, 2009)

just realized, this thread is lacking in GRINDCORE:


EXHUMED - THE MATTER OF SPLATTER


----------



## Mewgia (Dec 3, 2009)

Converge
The Faceless
Born of Osiris
Black Sabbath
Veil of Maya
Cynic
Spawn of Possession
After the Burial
Between the Buried and Me
Brain Drill
Decapitated
Anata
Dance Gavin Dance
Arsis
Meshuggah
Nile
Necrophagist
Within The Ruins
Genghis Tron

Basically Converge, Genghis Tron, Black Sabbath, and good Technical Death Metal and Deathcore, with a few other things thrown in


----------



## Ame16787 (Dec 3, 2009)

other amazing song!! awesome guitar solo near the end!!!!


----------



## Ame16787 (Dec 3, 2009)

with this one i'm done (before any one flames me bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  )


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 3, 2009)

NeSchn, speaking of canadian metal, do you like Protest The Hero?

:wubPTH:


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 3, 2009)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> NeSchn, speaking of canadian metal, do you like Protest The Hero?
> 
> :wubPTH:



To tell you the truth they really aren't too bad, I like them for their technicalness and catchyness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I have only listened to one song from them.


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 4, 2009)

protest the hero... their vocallist makes me puke...


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats unfortunate but i definitely see where your coming from.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 4, 2009)

MOAR GRINDCORE!!!


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 24, 2009)

bump. The Berzerker rules bro.

I suggest y'all take a gander at the sheer thrash riffage that is AGGRESSION


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 9, 2010)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> bump. The Berzerker rules bro.
> 
> I suggest y'all take a gander at the sheer thrash riffage that is AGGRESSION


OMG HELL YEAH THEY ROCK!!


----------



## Unoalpho (Jan 9, 2010)

Best Band in HIstory
Kirk Kicks @s$


Another Great Band


----------



## razorback78 (Jan 11, 2010)

metallica is great but musician's skill wide, i'd go to megadeth. i was reading throughout this post and never seen PANTERA or SEPULTURA mentioned. for me dimebag is the best lead guitarist of all time.


----------



## Domination (Jan 11, 2010)

I just remembered, Ozzy Osbourne fired Zakk Wylde and hired Gus G from the band Firewind as his new Lead guitarist. 

I love Zakk, but Gus G is a pretty awesome guitarist. Though I think Ozzy should just retire now.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 11, 2010)

Immortal anybody?


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 11, 2010)

Oooh, metal
My fav bands are
In Flames (both old and new, though I like old a bit better)
Disturbed
Avenged Sevenfold
Catamenia (bet no one's heard of that one XD)
Children of Bodom
Element Eighty
Eluveitie
Rob Zombie (that's more like industrial though)
Also, my fav song of all time:


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2010)

Dio was great in his first album with Sabbath


I don't like most of the new (not just "nu") metal that are popular with American teens right now (Linkin Park for example, they suck balls). I also don't like mindless shredding (give Racer X, with Paul Gilbert, a try to see what I mean). My favorite metal instrumentalist is Joe Satriani.

Lately I've been getting into Power and Folk Metal


----------



## razorback78 (Jan 12, 2010)

yeah joe satriani is really excellent, but i like steve vai's style more than joe sat.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Jan 13, 2010)

My fav band since i discovered it.


----------



## silent sniper (Jan 14, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> Dio was great in his first album with Sabbath
> 
> 
> *I don't like most of the new (not just "nu") metal that are popular with American teens right now (Linkin Park for example, they suck balls)*. I also don't like mindless shredding (give Racer X, with Paul Gilbert, a try to see what I mean). My favorite metal instrumentalist is Joe Satriani.
> ...


thats been dead for a few years now bro.

now all the rage with the bored rich suburban kids is shitty mainstream metalcore: A7X, BMFV, BMTH, etc etc


----------

